# Visit from Ironman 123



## Woodpile (Sep 28, 2021)

Ray came by on Sat. and brought some very nice wood for me. Hope I can get time to turn some of it soon. Now: Don't get your panties in a bunch!! I know the requirement to post pictures and will do that as soon as I get this computer house broke.
I enjoyed the time with Ray.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2021)

I had to do it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2021)

@woodtickgreg I started to do that but I know why there are no pictures right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Woodpile (Oct 1, 2021)

Here you are. Sorry for the quality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice pieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey @Woodpile , glad you figured out the picture posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 2, 2021)

That FBE is sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2021)

@Barb, Kevin Jaynes gave me a block of FBE 8x8x8 inches back when he finally came to SWAT and I have never used it. I cut a piece off one end and gave it to Woodpile to show him some of what was in Kevin's Enchanted Forest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodpile (Oct 3, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> Hey @Woodpile , glad you figured out the picture posting.


Had to change computers.. Now maybe a better camera?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

